# cigar tax by ounce



## oceanelect4 (May 5, 2007)

in florida SB2438 wants to tax cigars 1.00 per ounce. these guys are nuts and have no clue. go to [email protected] for article.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

are you serious? I couldnt open the link on the work computer for some reason. Thats just ridiculous. What the hell is wrong with this country?


----------



## oceanelect4 (May 5, 2007)

its from the cigar rights or america or cra. dont know if you have to be a member or not. dont think so if you go to site i hope they let you see it.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

the link you posted is to an email address.


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

holy crap that's gonna suck


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

I just got an email from Corona about this today. Unbelievable, I really really hope this one doesn't pass. I believe it would also tax cigs, chew, etc. all at the extra $1 per ounce. If I figure out how to post the email up here I will. Very informative.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay here is the best I can figure for how to post: Go here: News Alert - Cigar Rights of America Call to Action!


----------



## oceanelect4 (May 5, 2007)

thankyou mrmusicman1 i dont know why my link didnt work. if your in st. augustine some time we will have to smoke one together. go to st. augustine tobacco and they can get me.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

oceanelect4 said:


> thankyou mrmusicman1 i dont know why my link didnt work. if your in st. augustine some time we will have to smoke one together. go to st. augustine tobacco and they can get me.


Sounds good brother. Next time I'm in the area I'll look you up. We have got to find a way to get this one squashed. It's Nucking Futs!


----------



## Mirrorlure7m (Dec 12, 2008)

Everyone needs to start sending emails and spreading the words about this. So it does not happen. It will be a sad day if this passes .


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Mirrorlure7m said:


> Everyone needs to start sending emails and spreading the words about this. So it does not happen. It will be a sad day if this passes .


Sad Day alert, it passed! Just that quick, only 1 vote of no all others yes.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

MrMusicMan1 said:


> Sad Day alert, it passed! Just that quick, only 1 vote of no all others yes.


That's a bit of misinformation. It passed their Ways and Means Committee on 4/7 with a 16-1 vote. It is currently on their Senate Calendar. Here's a link: CS/CS/SB 1840 - Protecting Health/Surcharge on Tobacco Products [WPSC]

By the way... I support this bill, here's why: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-per-ounce-cigar-tax-florida.html#post2605566


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Just makes me sick to my stomach. As smokers do we have to start marchin for our civil rights. We got the State of Texas voting next week whether to enact a statewide smoking ban.


Keep the Revolution Smokin!


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Here is a link for an article dated 04-01 discussing SB1840.

Cigarette tax: Florida senate committee approves an increase in tobacco taxes. -- South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

BlueHavanaII said:


> That's a bit of misinformation. It passed their Ways and Means Committee on 4/7 with a 16-1 vote. It is currently on their Senate Calendar. Here's a link: CS/CS/SB 1840 - Protecting Health/Surcharge on Tobacco Products [WPSC]
> 
> By the way... I support this bill, here's why: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-per-ounce-cigar-tax-florida.html#post2605566


Blue, I like and agree with all your posts but this one.

Your logic is what I hear from my 3 sons. "If I get grounded, he has to get grounded too..."

Just because the Florida retailers don't have to pay the tax and you do, isn't a reason to wish ill will on them. Isn't that what bad Kharma is all about? All of us have bad things happen to us, but I have never wished ill will on anyone else because of it.

If you are in Alpharetta, they probably aren't putting you at a competitive disadvantage. It would seem to me the biggest issue for B&Ms is the sales tax avoidance on net purchases. I hope they never close the loophole but I know it is costing my local B&Ms business.


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

I know sometimes people get caught up in how much fun is to to smoke cigars, chat about cigars and live the cigar lifestyle, but their is always a store on the front line that chooses to try and carve out a space for smokers and make a living in there somewhere. How much do Brick & Mortar's need to bear the sin of taxing them first. Small business is hard, and being in the tobacco business is even harder. 

Keep the Revolution Smokin! Support your Brick & Mortar when you can.


----------



## oceanelect4 (May 5, 2007)

to bluehavana. so if ny pays ten bucks a pack for cigaretts we should pay the same also. should all cigar prices be the same throuhout the country. we just keep paying more and more taxes each day. as you know being from georgia we dont have money trees in fl. lol. love your states peaches though.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

BlueHavanaII said:


> That's a bit of misinformation. It passed their Ways and Means Committee on 4/7 with a 16-1 vote. It is currently on their Senate Calendar. Here's a link: CS/CS/SB 1840 - Protecting Health/Surcharge on Tobacco Products [WPSC]
> 
> By the way... I support this bill, here's why: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-per-ounce-cigar-tax-florida.html#post2605566


My goodness! Thanks for the clarification, I'm glad I missed something!


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

oceanelect4 said:


> to bluehavana. so if ny pays ten bucks a pack for cigaretts we should pay the same also. should all cigar prices be the same throuhout the country. we just keep paying more and more taxes each day. as you know being from georgia we dont have money trees in fl. lol. love your states peaches though.


I never said that every state should have the same tax rate.
I'd just like to see the internet retailers share in the same pain the rest of us do. A small OTP tax in all states would accomplish my ideals.


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sure there's some rules on here about using offensive language so I'll only say #&^&*!^<B $%*&* #UIH (YY$YO EUF*U$#PQNFUIBN ...To Charlie "the Anti-Crist" Crist...He's an abosolute A**face Mother F****R..May his tanning bed short circuit.....I wanna attend that protest more then ever now.....Sorry folks someone had to say those things.....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It's a disgrace for this to happen period,,for the cigar lovers, the B&M's, Internet Cigar business,,,we're all in this together gentlemen and it we don't start pulling together and start a massive protest wherever we can then this hobby of ours is going to be "up in smoke" sooner than you think. How long have we known about the anti smoking campaign attacking cigars? I have been trying to make people aware since I joined these forums and the only people who are interested in doing something about it is pretty minimal at best. Yes, there are those who will post and protest about what is going on but after that I never see any formal protests in the forums about where to meet up and to let others know,,the media,,,the newspapers,,etc that there are those who think that taking away our civil liberties is outrageous. For as many cigar forums that there are there is not ONE that has anything more than a place to bitch about it,,,or maybe a forum about what is going on in some state as far as them passing legislation to ban cigars. Where is the outrage other than in our own forums? Where are the cigar BOTL/SOTL who should be organizing protests instead of another bomb going to somebody? If we keep sitting on our hands doing nothing except smoking our cigars that soon will be a thing of the past. (rant over)

I would expect that the owners of this site would pull some weight around to get people galvinized to fight this instead of making sure that "posts are up" ,,,,, or making sure that more members are coming in,,,,maybe even start a Forum Post as to how we can fight this besides sending emails of protest,,,are you kidding me? Talk about mailing it in,,,people in gov't look at these emails like I look at the junk mail coming into my mailbox,,,I predict in another year every state will go anti smoking because each state that falls is like a domino effect and we're going to be the losers talking about how we can score cigars from other venues instead of fighting for our rights. (rant over)


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

For an average cigar, it will equate to being anywhere from .25 - .75 per cigar.

Not too bad, considering FL has gone this long with zero tobacco taxes. It could be A LOT worse!


----------



## jbennin314 (Jul 30, 2008)

DBCcigar said:


> For an average cigar, it will equate to being anywhere from .25 - .75 per cigar.
> 
> Not too bad, considering FL has gone this long with zero tobacco taxes. It could be A LOT worse!


It is a lot worse, there is also a floor tax to go along with it! It will put smoke shops out of business. Imagine the small, mom and pop cigar stores in Miami! Many of them have been in business for over 30 years!
Jim


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

I would like to withdraw my support for this tax and alert everyone here to what is happening!

I have read this bill and learned that this is not a retail OTP tax... this is a distributor tax and would wreak havoc throughout the industry nationwide!

*A surcharge is levied upon all tobacco products in this
640 state and upon any person engaged in business as a distributor
641 thereof at the rate of $1 for each ounce, with a proportionate
642 surcharge at the same rate on all fractions of an ounce thereof,
643 of such tobacco products, except that cigars weighing not more
644 than 3 pounds per thousand shall be subject to the surcharge
645 levied on cigarettes under s. 210.011(1)(a). The surcharge shall
646 be levied at the time the distributor:
647 (a) Brings or causes to be brought into this state from
648 without the state tobacco products for sale;
649 (b) Makes, manufactures, or fabricates tobacco products in
650 this state for sale in this state; or
651 (c) Ships or transports tobacco products to retailers in
652 this state, to be sold by those retailers. A surcharge may not
653 be levied on tobacco products shipped or transported outside
654 this state for sale or use outside this state.​*


----------

